# Weapons flowing into Karachi from India, Israel, US, NATO, Russia: CJP



## Edevelop

KARACHI: The Supreme Court (SC) on Thursday observed that the unchecked smuggling of arms through ports left the impression that the crime was done with the connivance of security agencies.

The apex court ordered the customs, maritime security agency, the Rangers and police departments to file their replies as to what action they had initiated to curb arms, ammunitions smuggling through seaports.

The bench observed that weapons were pouring into Karachi from US, Israel and India through sea routes. If all the stakeholders had determined to stop this smuggling, not a single bullet could have made it to the city, the CJ said, adding that the present scenario pointed not to negligence but a complicity of the law enforcers.

The SC larger bench, headed by Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, passed this direction during the hearing of Karachi law and order case at the SCs Karachi registry.

The bench took up the report, prepared by a one-man commission constituted by the SC on August 30, to investigate allegations levelled by the Rangers director general regarding smuggling of a shipload of arms and ammunitions by a former minister for ports and shipping.

According to the report, the intelligence agencies have denied smuggling of arms, ammunitions into the country. However, the possibility of the same being smuggled through the seaports cannot be ruled out, the report said according to sources.

There are 39 sea routes used by the launches, but the customs department has set up its check posts at only seven routes, the commissions report said.

On the other hand, Customs Chief Collector (Enforcement) for South Region, Muhammad Yahya said arms and ammunitions were not smuggled through the Bin Qasim and Karachi ports. They are smuggled in small quantity from Balochistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa through road routes, he said.

The bench gave the copies of the commissions report to the attorney general, Sindh advocate general, DG Rangers and IG police to file their replies in this regard.







Illicit arms recovery

The chief justice observed that the government should not hesitate even to impose curfew in order to purge the city of illegal weapons.

AG Khalid Javed said the government had issued a notification on December 20, 2011 asking the citizens to surrender illicit arms.

The judges observed that the illicit arms can be forfeited in accordance with the law enacted in 1992. They said arms and ammunitions were being transported into the city from all the road routes due to poor monitoring and scanning systems.

The CJ said the authorities would have to take drastic steps if they were sincere enough to save the country and the city. The illicit arms would have to be recovered either by launching an announced campaign or unannounced across the board initiative, he stated.

Law & order

The chief justice inquired from provincial advocate general about the overall law and order situation in Karachi, and progress made during the last three weeks.

AG Khalid Javed Khan said different steps including reshuffles were made in the department of police, who with the help of Rangers were actively making efforts, conducting operation to improve the law and order situation.

The situation is changing now. Perhaps we are taking steps. The federal and provincial governments have expressed the resolve to improve the situation in the city, he said, adding the CCTV cameras were being made functional.

The apex court praised the steps taken by the government and noted that finally things had started changing and rolling. Something in the police department has been removed, the bench remarked recalling that various officers promoted out-of-turn had been brought down to their original ranks following its order.

Khalid Khan informed that in a recent meeting of the federal cabinet, chaired by the Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, it was decided to launch operation in collaboration of Rangers to curb crimes like extortion, targeted killings, etc.

Also the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority has directed the cellular companies to start unregistered SIMs verification, which was started last night, he said.

Witness protection law

The AG informed the court that the Sindh Assembly had passed Witness Protection Act on Wednesday, while it was decided that one police station each in the five districts of the city would be jointly run by the Rangers and police to ensure effective prosecution of criminals arrested during operations.

The CJ observed authorities had failed to implement Section 21 of The Anti-Terrorism Act 1997 which provided for protecting the witnesses.

He asked the heads of police and Rangers why the witnesses in the Geo TV Reporter Wali Khan Babars murder were not protected despite the High Courts clear order.

The judges were of the view that the people were not coming forward to testify against the criminals due to sense of insecurity. We want to ensure to the witnesses to come forward to testify, they remarked.

Made in India, Israel, US: Karachi flush with arms, says SC &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Bilal587

So what u except from US, Israel and India a bucket of flowers.

Where they are since 5 , 7 years people know the reality who doing this they know it after 7 years CJ is a big joke nt him every politician and other institiutions. Pakistan ka Khuda Hafiz


----------



## chhota bheem

how did India come into the header.


----------



## bornmoron

Whats Cheap quality Indian Weapons doing there ???


----------



## Bilal587

bornmoron said:


> Whats Cheap quality Indian Weapons doing there ???



Its cheap but can harm a human


----------



## MilSpec

Show us some Insas, Galils, Tar 21 Tavors, Uzi's before coming up with BS claims


----------



## UmarJustice

Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry has remarked that arms flow into Karachi from a number of countries including India, Israel, US and Russia. He observed that the arms which flow from the South into Karachi come from India and Israel and the arms which flow from the North into Karachi come from NATO, US and Russia. If we are determined then not a single bullet will come into the country through illegal paths. Rocket launchers and anti aircraft guns were also recovered from the city. He further remarked that the Police officers who took part in Karachi operation during 1992 and 1996 were culled and murdered. Had the killers of police personnel been arrested, police morale would have been higher today. The CJP inquired about the murder of witnesses and remarked that such an action is impossible without the collusion between police and influential persons. The CJP made these statements while presiding over a 5-member bench of SC during the hearing of the Karachi violence case. The other members of the bench are Justice Jawwad S Khawaja, Justice Khilji, Arif Hussain, Justice Amir Hani Muslim and Justice Azmat Saeed. The Federal government, chief secretary Sindh and the police presented the report on the Karachi situation in the court. The report alleged that the ISI and MI had declared an ongoing target operation in Karachi effective and had proposed to continue it. One police station in each of the five districts of Karachi is being controlled by the Rangers. As per report, 1357 accused persons involved in target killing, extortion of money and other crimes were arrested during September, 5 to 16 in Karachi and 3 Kalashnikovs, 347 pistols and 9 hand grenades were recovered from them.

Advocate General Sindh said during the hearing that we are fully implementing the SC decision The application filed by former minister for ports and shipping, Babar Ghauri, to become party during the hearing of the allegations leveled by DG Rangers is likely to be heard today. The hearing of the case was adjourned until Friday. 

Weapons flowing into Karachi from India, Israel, US, NATO, Russia: CJP | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## pak-marine

completely disagree i think officials are miss guiding supreme court ... we have factories in northern Pakistan why are they numb about it I mean who in Pakistan havent heard about Bara Markets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

this is very bad reporting, infact worst reporting the report by dawn clears things up a lot



> *The commission&#8217;s investigations revealed that &#8220;hardly any arms and ammunition are being smuggled through sea routes&#8221; as &#8220;all the intelligence agencies and law enforcement agencies which remain present at the sea ports as well as high seas have categorically stated that they have neither received any information regarding smuggling of arms and ammunition through sea routes, nor any information has been passed to the Customs to this effect&#8221;.
> 
> However, the commission was also of the view that despite the claims of intelligence and law enforcement agencies, including Maritime Security Agency and Pakistan Coast Guard, &#8220;there are chances that a merchant ship may bring arms and ammunition from neighbouring hostile countries, and while remaining in the high seas may transfer the arms and ammunition to small boats, especially fishing boats, which can easily berth at any place along the coastal line&#8221;.
> 
> The report quoted the Chief Collector of Customs Enforcement, South, as informing the commission that there were 39 places on the coastline where fishing boats could easily unload cargo and only seven places were manned by the customs department, while the rest had to be taken care of by the MSA and PCG.
> 
> &#8220;It has been informed by different law enforcement agencies that the weapons/pistols used in Karachi violence are of 30 bore or 9mm caliber which are either locally made or of China origin. However, collector of customs Peshawar has confirmed that AK-47 rifle of Russian origin and other small arms of US origin are available for sale in tribal areas adjoining KPK. The Customs at Hyderabad has also reported seizures of arms and ammunition at Peshawar. The Director Intelligence and Investigation (Customs) has surveyed the smuggling dens at Yousuf Goth and Sohrab Goth and has reported availability of arms and ammunition besides other contraband goods,&#8221; the report said.
> 
> Earlier, Sindh Advocate General Khalid Javed Khan submitted a report about steps taken to improve the law and order situation in Karachi.
> 
> He said the situation had significantly improved since Rangers and police launched an operation in the city.
> 
> The chief justice observed that Indian, Israeli, American and Russian arms and ammunition were trickling into the city.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/nation...acts-arms-containers-claim.html#ixzz2fPlvVOGJ*


----------



## Pakistani E

Can the honourable chief justice take notice of the extra judicial killings that happened in Karachi during 1992-96? or the qazba aligrah massacre? or the pakka qilla massacre? or the missing mqm workers, especially since he makes a lot of noise about missing persons?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

why Chinese, Candian & British weapons left out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachiii

so drdo does prepare some weapons .... hmm , by readning posts i came to a conclusion that indian organisations aren't capable of preparing a standard bullet


----------



## FCPX

This so called report = Load of Bull

And these are the so called leaders who will provide the country with justice and leadership? 


Funniest thing I read today, good one! 



bornmoron said:


> Whats Cheap quality Indian Weapons doing there ???


----------



## kinsr

and i thought more than half of world's illegal arms came from china only...even the aks are chinese copies only... Just go through the guns corner section here on pdf only, we come to know how easily weapons are available here in pakistan. And not even a single mention of it ... Falsely trying to implicate India?


----------

